# Setting date/time in '16 nav system defaults to London time zone (+0 hr)



## Red5 (Jan 30, 2018)

Not sure if I'm doing something wrong here. I'm in US-Eastern time zone. The date/time system seems to think I'm in London, as that's the time zone it sets me to when selecting "Auto" for the date/time setting.

I've already tried resetting the system to factory defaults. The GPS map shows me at the correct location, not in the middle of Trafalgar Square. Is the "Auto" setting not based on GPS location?


----------

